# Faulty Ugg boots



## ney001 (11 Mar 2010)

Hey there.  We ordered UGG boots for my sister's birthday in December.  Boots arrived and after a few hours we noted that they are all torn at the seams.  We hadn't noticed this when they arrived as they are a very dark colour.  Sent back to company in Oz and they accepted that they were faulty but said that they could only get them repaired as they had been slightly worn ( I know even after a couple of hours) - Anyway that was fine, they told me max 30 days to get boots back.  That was 9th Jan - despite numerous emails etc I cannot get an answer as to when I will have boots back - now at 60 days, they just stopped answering my emails.  Where do you go from here to get a refund?. - Is there some body you can go to re internet purchases?


----------



## Complainer (11 Mar 2010)

Are they an official Ugg supplier or knock-off merchants?


----------



## ney001 (11 Mar 2010)

No official UGG supplier!  - I have used them before they were grand but this time round just won't send the boots back - now 3 months after B-Day!


----------



## Wonderwoman (15 Mar 2010)

What website were you using ney100?


----------



## jambo.ie (15 Mar 2010)

Living in Australia I cannot personally tell the real Uggs from the Fuggs. It's a free for all and Ugg is no longer a Trademark here. There's no guarantee of quality. Ugg is just a generic term for a type of boot here.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ugg_boots


----------



## Wonderwoman (16 Mar 2010)

Chances are if they are coming from Australia they aren't the the trademark 'real' UGG Australia. It's mad isnt it! 

I get mine online from Schuh or cloggs.co.uk, never had any problem with them.


----------



## Purple (16 Mar 2010)

jambo.ie said:


> Living in Australia I cannot personally tell the real Uggs from the Fuggs. It's a free for all and Ugg is no longer a Trademark here. There's no guarantee of quality. Ugg is just a generic term for a type of boot here.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ugg_boots



So the term covers all really ugly boots that make womens legs look fat?


----------



## MANTO (16 Mar 2010)

Purple said:


> So the term covers all really ugly boots that make womens legs look fat?


 
And makes them look like they are off to an Eskimo Party...


----------

